# Celine dion pregant



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

It just goes to show even if you go to the best clinics in the world it's the luck of the draw.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/2993840/Celine-Dion-pregnant-with-twins-at-42.html


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

yep - it is a gamble wherever you go though not surprising it took a "while" with her being 42   - great news for her though! ....but I did laugh at their wording "4 failed attempts by doctors to implant embryos in her" - as if it was their fault     ....it REALLY annoys me when they say "implant" too - only the embryos themselves can do this, not the doctors!!


----------

